# MTB Tausch brauche Tipp für neue Rahmengröße



## LilianB (26. August 2013)

Hallo es tut mir leid das ich grade extra dafür ein neues Thema eröffne, ich wusste nur nicht wo ich es sonst hinposten soll.

Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10889068#post10889068 habe ich gestern eine riesige Debatte los getreten, ich fasse das mal kurz in zwei Sätzen zusammen:

Man hat mir (25, weiblich, 172cm groß, 83cm Schrittlänge) ein Copperhead 3 in 20"(Rahmenhöhe 52cm) verkauft. Kurz darauf ist natürlich aufgefallen das das Rad viel zu groß für mich ist. 

Der Händler hat sich komplett quer gestellt gegen einen Umtausch, nach langem überlegen habe ich nun einen anderen Händler gefunden, dem zufälligerweise meine Rahmengröße noch fehlt und der bereit ist mir das Rad zu tauschen.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur : S oder M ?

Ich habe grade den Tipp bekommen mal bei euch nachzufragen was ihr denkt ? Ich habe recht lange Beine und einen dafür kurzen Oberkörper. Wie man merkt, ist das mein erstes Mountainbike und habe ich habe recht wenig Erfahrung welche Größe besser wäre.

Ich plane mehrere Kurse und einen Mix aus Singetrails und Touren. Grob geschätzt würde ich aber sagen, dass ich im Laufe der Zeit wohl mehr Spass an einem spielerischen Rad hätte. 

Ich werde heute nachmittag natürlich beide Räder Probe fahren, aber auch mangelnder Erfahrung wird es für mich natürlich schwer zu sagen was nun besser ist.

liebe Grüße und Vielen Dank


----------



## scylla (26. August 2013)

LilianB schrieb:


> Hallo es tut mir leid das ich grade extra dafür ein neues Thema eröffne, ich wusste nur nicht wo ich es sonst hinposten soll.
> 
> Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10889068#post10889068 habe ich gestern eine riesige Debatte los getreten, ich fasse das mal kurz in zwei Sätzen zusammen:
> 
> ...



ich hab's gerade nur überflogen. Krasse Geschichte! Der Händler hat ja wohl gewaltig einen an der Klatsche 

Schön, dass sich die Sache wohl noch für dich zu lösen scheint 

Zur Größenwahl:
ich persönlich (170cm groß, 82cm Schrittlänge... also recht ähnlich zu dir) würde zu Größe S greifen.
Mit dem 410mm Sitzrohr hast du bei versenktem Sattel ausreichend Platz unterm Hintern, die Überstandshöhe ist gut, und die Oberrohrlänge (575mm laut Geotabelle) ist lang genug.
Vor allem, wenn du jetzt schon sagst, dass du wahrscheinlich eher ein spielerisches Rad haben willst (mag ich persönlich auch lieber), hast du mit der kleineren Größe mehr "Freiheiten", dich in Richtung technische Trails zu entwickeln. Da das Oberrohr beim Copperhead recht lang ausfällt, wirst du trotzdem nicht "unsportlich" sitzen.
Größe M mit kürzerem Vorbau würde auch gehen, aber du würdest dich damit meiner Meinung nach eher in Richtung "Touren" einschränken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (26. August 2013)

S.
Weil OR 575mm für 172cm schon lang ist


scylla schrieb:


> ich hab's gerade nur überflogen. Krasse Geschichte! Der Händler hat ja wohl gewaltig einen an der Klatsche


Typisch ZEGgen


----------



## Carotte (26. August 2013)

Ich bin zwar viel kleiner als Du und daher werden Dir meine Angaben (1.60, 77 cm Innenbein mit Schuhen) nichts nützen, aber ich habe, so wie Du, recht lange Beine und einen kurzen Oberkörper.
Daher habe ich mich für die kleinere Grösse entschieden, in meinem Fall xs, weil das Rad kürzer ist und sich so wendiger und einfach angenehmer fährt. Ich fahre keine extremen Downhilltrails, das kann ich noch gar nicht, sondern bin in perspektivisch immer schwierigerem Gelände rauf und runter unterwegs und will dabei meinen Spass haben, aber keine Hänge runtersausen - also die Erna-Normalbikerin.
Bei einem kleineren Rad musst Du sehen, dass die Sattelstütze noch sicher und vorschriftsmässig im Rahmen steckt und Du musst bedenken, dass das Steuerrohr kürzer sein kann, das heisst, bei gleichem Vorbau könnte der Lenker niedriger sein. Das kann man bis zu einem gewissen Grad ausgleichen mit einem steileren Vorbau z.B.. Aber man kann ein Rad eben nicht unbegrenzt kurz kriegen, wenn es zu lang ist. Sattel ganz nach vorne ist irgendwann schlecht für die Knie.
Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn Du dir eine zweite Meinung von einem Fahrradvermesser holen könntest. Wenn das nicht geht, gib nix auf die Herstellerangaben zur Radgrösse für die Körpergrösse, die Firmen halten das alle anders, sondern schaue, was Dir passt.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. August 2013)

Zitat von mir aus dem anderen Thread




Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Bei identischen Körpermaßen würde ich das copperhead entweder in s oder in m fahren.
> Mehr technische und auch auf langen touren das kurze S und wenn man gerne sehr schnell Unterwegs sein will bei Marathon,  xc oder cc dann das etwas größere m.
> Größer geht bei mir garnicht, ich fahr mein Headline auch in S und bin zufrieden


----------



## scylla (26. August 2013)

Carotte schrieb:


> Bei einem kleineren Rad musst Du sehen, dass die Sattelstütze noch sicher und vorschriftsmässig im Rahmen steckt und Du musst bedenken, dass das Steuerrohr kürzer sein kann, das heisst, bei gleichem Vorbau könnte der Lenker niedriger sein. Das kann man bis zu einem gewissen Grad ausgleichen mit einem steileren Vorbau z.B..



Sattelstütze: passt auf jeden Fall! Ich habe eine ähnliche Schrittlänge (1cm kürzer wie die TE), und habe mit 400mm Sattelstütze und 400mm Sitzrohrlänge keinerlei Probleme mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe (bei den meisten Rahmen 10cm)

Steuerrohrlänge bzw. tiefer Lenker sollte auch kein Problem sein. Dafür gibt's neben steilen Vorbauten auch noch Riser-Lenker und Spacer. Ich habe aber meistens an meinen S-Rahmen den Vorbau auf negativ gedreht (zeigt also nach unten -> tiefer) und höchstens 1cm Spacer drunter.

In Sachen Sitzposition lässt sich "kürzer" meistens perfekt durch die richtige Wahl der Anbauteile ausgleichen, "länger/höher" aber eher selten 
Der Hauptunterschied zwischen S und M wäre m.E. in der Laufruhe zu finden. Länge "läuft", kürzer ist spielerischer.


----------



## LilianB (27. August 2013)

Hallo Mädels, Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe und die gute Erklärung bezüglich der Sattelstütze/Steuerrohrlänge Scylla 

Ich bin da wirklich auf einen äußerst hilfsbereiten und netten kompetenten Händler gestoßen, welcher sich viel Zeit für mich genommen hat ohne was an mir zu verdienen. Wir haben uns dann natürlich zum Dank noch ein wenig erkenntlich gezeigt, Geld wollte er von mir nicht. Es gab dann Merci und Meeresfrüchte und etwas in die Weihnachtskasse.

Ich dachte erst (muss ich als Laie zugeben) das ihr mit dem S Rahmen eventuell etwas übertreiben könntet. Ich dachte sowas wie "Hey als Frau bin ich doch schon so groß und dann so einen kleinen Rahmen" Aber eure Meinung deckte sich tatsächlich eins zu eins mit der des Händlers und auch meiner Empfindung.

Wir haben beide Räder (also S und M) auf mich eingestellt und ich bin abwechselnd beide gefahren. Die Sitzposition war natürlich für mich sehr umgewohnt, da ich nur noch ein Fitnessbike besitze auf welchem ich ja eher "Rennrad-artig" sitze. Dadurch kam ich mir grade auf dem S erst ein wenig "zu aufrecht" vor. Aber nachdem ich dann mal einige Berge runter bin (man ist das Sauerland schön ) hatte sich das schnell gelegt und auch der Händler meinte "Wenn du ein sportliches agiles Rad möchtest dann dieses (S) und wenn du nur Touren fahren möchtest geht auch das M" (kommt dir bekannt vor Scylla ne ) Ich habe dann auch recht flott gemerkt, dass ich auf dem S irgendwie beweglicher bin und bei dem M hinter dem Sattel schon Schwierigkeiten mit dem Lenken bekam. Alles fühlte sich irgendwie gestreckter an.

Und ich wollte ja nun ein spielerisches Bike haben auch wenn ich sein volles Potenzial noch nicht nutzen kann, für lange Touren kann ich auch mein Fitnessbike nehmen. Da sind etwas breitere Reifen drauf, für Wald- und Forstwege tuts das auch. 

Das mit der Sattelstütze ist auch kein Problem, ich hab zwar nur noch 2-3cm bis zum Maximalauszug aber höher brauche ich ja auch nicht 

Ich danke euch nochmal allen für die Hilfe und hoffe nun endlich mein erstes Bike gefunden zu haben 

ich wünsche euch ebenfalls allen noch einen schönen Spätsommer und werde sicherlich auch mal was von mir sehen lassen (sobald es halbwegs fotogen ist)


----------



## scylla (27. August 2013)

Glückwunsch zur "Rad-Findung"!

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Warnschild (28. August 2013)

LilianB schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe und die gute Erklärung bezüglich der Sattelstütze/Steuerrohrlänge Scylla
> 
> Ich bin da wirklich auf einen äußerst hilfsbereiten und netten kompetenten Händler gestoßen, welcher sich viel Zeit für mich genommen hat ohne was an mir zu verdienen. Wir haben uns dann natürlich zum Dank noch ein wenig erkenntlich gezeigt, Geld wollte er von mir nicht. Es gab dann Merci und Meeresfrüchte und etwas in die Weihnachtskasse.
> 
> ...



Den Händler müsste man auf eine "weiße Liste" setzen - den anderen definitiv auf eine "schwarze". Damit das nicht noch mehr Leuten so passiert.


----------



## LilianB (28. August 2013)

Also der hat mit seinem Verhalten eigentlich nur erreicht, dass ich nun keine Gelegenheit mehr auslassen werde zukünftige Käufer vor ihm zu warnen. 

Das schlimmste ist ja: Wir haben dort sogar zwei Räder gekauft noch ein Trekkingrad für meine Mutter(allerdings zeitlich versetzt), da kam Gott sei dann nicht viel in Frage weil meine Mutter nochmal 10cm größer ist als ich und ein einfaches Damenrad wollte. Zur Sicherheit hab ich Es aber nach der Aktion nochmal überprüft und festgestellt das auch dieses Rad nur vormontiert war und alle Schrauben lose waren, nichtmal die Pedale waren halbwegs fest und sie ist da sicher schon 60km mit Gefahren !!! Natürlich hätte ich das eher überprüfen müssen, aber dafür gehe ich als Laie schließlich zum Händler


----------

